# where can I get my bow custom painted?



## kcmwhitten (Sep 11, 2006)

i have a hoyt rintec xl, love the bow but is is camo. i do not hunt so i am wanting to get a cool paint job on it for a girl. if u know of anywhere that does this please let me know. thanks.


----------



## lippyjr (Jan 15, 2007)

*Custom Paint*

I came across some threads that were by GITZITFISH who does powdercoating. I would start here and research powdercoating on AT.


----------



## Ms.Sapphire (Dec 15, 2004)

My fiance got a bow custom finished by TARJAC. I believe it is a company out of Michigan. They do bows, guns, and tons of other things too.


----------



## kcmwhitten (Sep 11, 2006)

*thanks for info*

thanks for the info. keep it coming. i'll check out both of these ideas.:thumbs_up


----------



## mathews/fish (Jun 19, 2005)

*powder coating*

if you go into the AT classified section...

then click "services"

you will find a powder coating service listed for the AT community.

Hope it helps...and then don't forget to post before and after pics to help the service get advertising.

No, I am not part of the service...just an AT member.

Good luck


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

Ms.Sapphire said:


> My fiance got a bow custom finished by TARJAC. I believe it is a company out of Michigan. They do bows, guns, and tons of other things too.


That's FIT also known as Fluid Imaging Transfer if I remember correctly. Also known as hydroprinting to some. That's the same method used to do the camouflaged finishes on the Hoyt's and quite a lot of other brands' bows.

When done properly, it sure is tough although I have seen a poor finish on an old Mathew. Good thing with companies like TarJac is that they have a huge range of other patterns you can try. Not just boring old paint anymore. We're talking PATTERNS! :darkbeer:


----------



## gilliland87 (Apr 5, 2006)

*all depends on the look*

Fluid image transfer is also known as dipping in lingo because it requires the piece being decorated to be submerged into a tank of water, it is a very nice finish and awesome for 3 dimensional objects. but have you ever seen a camo bow turning tan around the handle? its the finish wearing off. powder coating is durable as stone but has limitations like a curing temp of 385 deg, so limbs are out of the question. gitzfish has done many bows for people on at and the threads should search, another couple options are a straight polishing job my newberry gleams like a mirror shooting outdoors, and automotive paint shops can spray any color under the sun onto your bow including pearls, flakes and translucent candy's. powder coating is a one color per piece deal but paint is limited only to the imagination, artist and pocket book


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

ive been interested in powdercoat too or custom painting a bow how does this stuff hold up (flaking off,chipping etc.) Ive even had someone willingto airbrush a bow for me but I hate to spend all the extra money and have it come off easily Has anyone had any bad experinces with this? ..Thanks!


----------



## sbui (May 29, 2006)

*Powder coating*

1CBR Guy does custom work here. I've heard lots of good things about his finishes and work. Send him a PM.


----------



## kcmwhitten (Sep 11, 2006)

*thanks for advice*

thanks for the advice. i have a cousin that is a custom body man. i think i will ask him about powder coating and custom paint job. when i find out what he says i'll post it for info for everyones future use.:darkbeer:


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

If you want to send it to Michigan, the guy who painted my bow is EXCELLENT!!! He does very unique paint jobs. PM me if you're interested. I can show you photos of my bow.


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

*custom bow paint*

some examples of Craig Gibbs' work can be found in this thread. You can PM me for contact info if you are interested.

-Andrew


----------

